# Hunting Light



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Ive just got a light of ebay for shooting my catapult in the trees in the dark, should do the job, and they are water proof,
£3,99 free postage, will do a review when it comes, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

coo!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

looks good jeff


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

looks good mate i bought the led lenser head torch its cushty ive lamped rabbits with it aswell hope your well mate.


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

I've tired the head torch method and found it very difficult. When shooting my catty I turn my head ever so slightly.I find its a lot easier to use a head torch with an air rifle because there's no movement. I think I'll just get my mate to hold my lamp then pow!!! rabbit stew


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice lamp that uses aspheric lens which should place the light just on your target,here's my set up when I shoot at night not hunting though



























One 300+ lumen the smaller head 120 lumen

beam shot 100 feet plus


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I use a similar head torch for hunting with the catapult. I wear two, one on a flood beam on the front of my head to find the quarry and one on spot slightly to the side so it's right for aiming the catapult. I just switch the spot on when neaded.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

looking forward to the review


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Nice lamp that uses aspheric lens which should place the light just on your target,here's my set up when I shoot at night not hunting though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I like it a lot!!! How much for this bad boy?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

BIG-B here's the bit you wont like it cost me well over $200 for that


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow that's insane







. How makes this lamp sniper?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi mate it is made in the USA...here

http://powerledlighting.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=11


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks bud I'll have a look


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

BIG-B said:


> Thanks bud I'll have a look


Pricey I know but at the time I was earning good money,BTW the 300 lumen head easily throws a beam 1000 feet or more in tests


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Hi mate it is made in the USA...here
> 
> http://powerledlight...=index&cPath=11


So I take it you bought one of the head torches mate and one of the turbo models and you can interchange them ?


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow 1000ft beam. That's how to do it don't shoot the bunnies with a catty. Just cook them on the spot


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes all but the jr heads are changeable,the big heads even fit the pen lights and vice versa lol


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

BIG-B said:


> Wow 1000ft beam. That's how to do it don't shoot the bunnies with a catty. Just cook them on the spot


Lol there are some that you can cook eggs on take a look haha!


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

that's great mate I may have to save up for one of these bad boys







. Poor egg! That's animal cruelty you sick bastard lmao!


----------



## Frank_zhang (Sep 16, 2011)

ur light is so cool


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Any good?


----------

